# First foray into mainland Europe



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

We are going to Spain via France (Dover - Calais) from mid-Sept to the end of November.
Hopefully, the weather will be OK going but I expect it will be less pleasant on the return trip in November!

We intend planning the trip to avoid altitude where possible, but in the opinion of those that have done the trip previously, is it necessary (or advisable) to carry a set of chains (which I don't have at present), and also should I leave the Generator behind or take it with me???
Finally, I want to take a spare can of Diesel with me, is this allowed on the ferries?

Thanks in advance, I'm pretty well organised, but just need to clear up a few points.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Hell Rob,
We are going 10th Sept but on the Shuttle.
Last year we left a few days before Christmas and had no problems driving through France. We went via Carcassone and then headed towards Perpingnan (whoops spelt it wrong but haven't the map nearby) and then into Spain. We then came back in March no problems.
This time we are heading to Northern Spain and coming back Dec. We havden't any chains but would have thought main roads would be ok. I think Jan/Feb are the worst months. I know some people got caught up in snow drifts on the motorway around Madrid in Feb.
maybe we will see you enroute.


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Hi *RobMD*. Back in January 2003. We had to return to th UK for a funeral. To cut a long story short. Our Alternator wasn't working our on-board generator wasn't working and when we arrived in France from Spain it snowed so our Solar panels were not charging either. The night we arrived at Le Belou in France it was raining. When we woke up it had snowed and covered the Solar panels. The roads over the Pyrenees where blocked for several hour's. It pays to be ready for every eventuality. But we have never used chains. :wink:


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Rob,

Long time no speak,

I have no experience of travelling through to Spain but have toured in other regions where snow is a possibility. Last year whilst touring in Bavaria we started to traverse a fairly high pass, it started to snow at the base and by the time we were just over half way up there was about 2 or 3 inches of snow and all grip to the front wheels went as it did with several other vehs, we stopped and put on the chains and continued over the pass with no problems removing them when on the other side passing many stranded vehicles on the way, my point being, if you've got room for them then take 'em. 
I keep mine in the van all the time as they could also be used for getting stuck on mud etc as well, we all know how good sevels are for traction!

You are not allowed to carry fuel cans on ferries, regardless of whether they are full or empty, I've never been checked before though, so read what you will into that :wink: 

Have a great adventure.

pete.


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

Evening All !

Rita, 
We'll keep a look out for you en-route - and hope the weather is OK for the duration of the trip.
We tried for the Shuttle, but too expensive (£170 when we tried), and the Ferry crossing is only 90 mins, Dylan will be OK for that length of time and will probably sleep for all or most of it..

Johnsandywhite,
What did you do to upset the Gods - you must have a good sense of humour to have survived it without becoming a seething wreck (and all without chains!!!).

Peejay,
Yep - long time no speak! You certainly get around a lot in your Nuevo, are you still pleased with it? Ours is running well at present, at times I would like a bit of extra room - but it's so manoeverable it makes up for it in convenience.
I thought of buying chains mainly to assist in muddy situations in the UK, having had problems in the past on wet grass and soft ground (but so far not totally stuck!!)


----------

